# Husqvarna Hard Cross 9 - randomly powering off



## COMO201 (Dec 24, 2021)

So my Husqvarna HC-9 has about 250 miles on it now and all of a sudden yesterday the bike just powers off, on a rock garden climb of all places. Now it is doing it all the time. I pulled the battery thinking that might reset the system and fix the problem... well, it did for one day and now it is doing it frequently. The bike might power right back up, it might take 3-attempts, it might stay on for 10-minutes or 2-hours... simply no consistency. All the wires are fine, battery seems to be seated well, maybe the power switch is going bad? Has anyone else experienced this? I can't trust this system out on the trails now. Very frustrating! Thanks!


----------



## Mitchbcool (Jan 3, 2018)

Had the same problem with my Yamaha ydx moro. Took it into the shop as a warranty issue just recently. They applied Dielectric Grease to the battery/ dc recepticle both sides and to the wire fitting connecting to the motor. 

Be sure and spray them first with electrical cleaner and then canned air. My bike would follow a pattern; after cleaning I could go a full ride without a problem, then the 2nd ride I would get shutdowns about half way through the ride.

With Dielectric Grease " installed" so far I have gone three rides without a problem. Prior to that I installed some dense rubber pads between the battery and battery cover to reduce battery movement, that helped too.

FYI, in my research on various forums some were suggesting Conductive Grease. DO NOT use that I was told by Yamaha, because it could cause an arching. You can pick up Dielectric Grease at any hardware or auto parts store.

Good luck!


Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## COMO201 (Dec 24, 2021)

Mitchbcool said:


> Had the same problem with my Yamaha ydx moro. Took it into the shop as a warranty issue just recently. They applied Dielectric Grease to the battery/ dc recepticle both sides and to the wire fitting connecting to the motor.
> 
> Be sure and spray them first with electrical cleaner and then canned air. My bike would follow a pattern; after cleaning I could go a full ride without a problem, then the 2nd ride I would get shutdowns about half way through the ride.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mitch! I will give that a try.


----------

